# Help picking a light



## Fishman12345 (May 31, 2016)

I was away for 2 days and my Current USA Satellite plus broke after about a year. I do easy plants, Anubis, Crypts, Bacopa Swords I have a 57g custom made because of room I had one made so it's 36.5 W 15 L 24" Deep. On my other 60g I'm using a Finnex Stingray but that tank is 19" Deep and the stingray is plenty for them. 

My plants would do okay nothing special always felt with the plants I have I should have done much better and if I wanted a tougher plant that need better lighting I always felt it would be a waste of money. in the 57g I use root tabs for the Root feeders and I use Leaf Zone once a week and Flourish twice a week.

Any suggestions for a tank that deep or should I buy another current plus. Never used the remote with all the bells and whistles just want a decent light that will reach the bottom of my tank. TIA


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I love my Finnex Planted+ fixture, it has adjustable legs to fit any size tank (within reason - don't try and adjust the legs on a 42" fixture to fit a 54" tank).

Otherwise, I had great success with the Current USA Nova Extreme T5HO, but the bulbs require replacement every year or so, and the fixture is a power hog (48W instead of the 17W for LED).


----------



## Fishman12345 (May 31, 2016)

Hey Gizmo thanks for the quick reply and I was leaning that way an then got a little confused when the word fugeray was used so I figured let me ask. Is this it 

Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, that's the one. FugeRays are VERY bright, IMO.


----------

